# Why guys want females to wear uncomfortable underpants?



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Don't you guys ever think how disgusting feeling is to keep strings etc?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Huh? I love the feeling of having a string between my butt cheeks. I thought everyone did.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> Huh? I love the feeling of having a string between my butt cheeks. I thought everyone did.


I wear a string between my buttcheeks at all times, even in the shower. It feels good man.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Since I've never worn women's underwear, I can't comment on how comfortable or uncomfortable it is. But I can say that I've always imagined that a thong must be really uncomfortable if it's riding up your butt constantly. 

A lot of men probably don't think about what is comfortable or uncomfortable for a woman, and since many women never complain about it, guys won't know if a woman is comfortable or not. Also, uncomfortable underwear tends to be sexy, so guys like that too. 

I don't care really as long as she is happy with what she does.


----------



## Badwolf (Oct 13, 2012)

Are you referring to thongs? Personally I don't find them that uncomfortable, but I know many women do. Well, frankly, I believe guys just want to see and are attracted to a great ***, but of course that doesn't mean you have to wear one to please someone else, unless that is your goal. The best underwear in my opinion is those cuts that show just a bit of the bottom part of your cheeks. Not only are they comfortable, but they're just sexy enough to be a bit of a tease to your man with.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Also, uncomfortable underwear tends to be sexy, so guys like that too.


Yeh and no. It looks good but I can't help but to imagine the stains on that kind of underwear.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Don't you guys ever think how disgusting feeling is to keep strings etc?


Wow way to generalize 

Personally a woman could wear boxers for all I care 
It's sexy


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I wear thongs sometimes because if I wear a tight skirt or dress, I don't want my underwear lines showing. I like sexy underwear but there are other kinds than thongs that men seem to like, so I don't see the problem.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

kj87 said:


> Wow way to generalize
> 
> Personally a woman could wear boxers for all I care
> It's sexy


What about if you would not find boxers sexy? Would it be ok then?

Once I heard a guy saying "just wear what you feel comfortable" and after that everything was "you cannot wear this or that because that is not sexy blah blah" I never seen a guy who does not try to brainwash girl to wear what he wants her to wear.

I truly would want to know one male in the world which honestly would not care what girl is going to wear as long as she feels comfortable.

And for females who enjoy of pants in the butt, this thread does not ask do you feel strings comfortable or not. Make your own thread and poll about it.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

kj87 said:


> Personally a woman could wear boxers for all I care


Exactly 



SnowFlakesFire said:


> I never seen a guy who does not try to brainwash girl to wear what he wants her to wear.


People always comment on others.. I've gotten loads of comments on what I look like, what I'm wearing, what I'm listening to, what I like and so on.. Even though I don't always appreciate the comments, it doesn't mean people are trying to brainwash me.
And it most certainly is not something guys are exclusively doing to girls to make them sex symbols or trying to exert control because she is a girl. It's just human nature, I guess.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

False. I'd rather women didn't wear underwear, clothes.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> False. I'd rather women didn't wear underwear, clothes.


And just think about jeans in the butt :rofl


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

For reasons of flossing


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> What about if you would not find boxers sexy? Would it be ok then?


Yes. There's a lot of things I don't like, but it doesn't mean they "aren't okay" 



SnowFlakesFire said:


> Once I heard a guy saying "just wear what you feel comfortable" and after that everything was "you cannot wear this or that because that is not sexy blah blah"


Guy sounds like a Chode.



SnowFlakesFire said:


> I truly would want to know one male in the world which honestly would not care what girl is going to wear as long as she feels comfortable.


Right here  Always wear what makes you feel comfortable. If you're comfortable in a potato sack, WEAR IT!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Unknown88 said:


> I wear a string between my buttcheeks at all times, even in the shower. It feels good man.


:lol

I've never worn a thong, but it definitely doesn't appeal to me. 
Lace boy-shorts FTW. It feels like you're not wearing underwear.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Badwolf said:


> The best underwear in my opinion is those cuts that show just a bit of the bottom part of your cheeks. Not only are they comfortable, but they're just sexy enough to be a bit of a tease to your man with.


This. I actually like seeing this type of thing more than I like seeing thongs. Something about it is just infinitely more sexy to me. I think I just like still having something to remove to see what I'm after. :b


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

sometimes thongs are actually more comfortable than other types of underwear (if they fit correctly) because they don't ride up, so you'll never have to worry about trying to discreetly pick your wedgie in public. I agree that boyshorts are the sexiest but I find they are actually the worst offenders when it comes to riding up.


----------



## smokingsour (Oct 17, 2012)

I honeslty love the feeling it is alot better than them hanging off ur butt and stuff.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> Huh? I love the feeling of having a string between my butt cheeks. I thought everyone did.





Unknown88 said:


> I wear a string between my buttcheeks at all times, even in the shower. It feels good man.





smokingsour said:


> I honeslty love the feeling it is alot better than them hanging off ur butt and stuff.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

BKrakow said:


> sometimes thongs are actually more comfortable than other types of underwear (if they fit correctly) because they don't ride up, so you'll never have to worry about trying to discreetly pick your wedgie in public. I agree that boyshorts are the sexiest but I find they are actually the worst offenders when it comes to riding up.


That's the same problem I have with boxers.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

thongs just aren't my thing, no matter what the guy likes. sorry, but string between my cheeks just isn't gonna happen. boyshorts all the way!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

boyshorts are hot!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

You really seem to have some serious beef our gender lol >.>


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

kj87 said:


> Yes. There's a lot of things I don't like, but it doesn't mean they "aren't okay"
> 
> Guy sounds like a Chode.
> 
> Right here  Always wear what makes you feel comfortable. If you're comfortable in a potato sack, WEAR IT!


Haha, great! :teeth


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

I thought girls wore thongs to avoid panty lines, not to look to hot for the opposite sex. At least, that's what most of them claim...


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Badwolf said:


> Are you referring to thongs? Personally I don't find them that uncomfortable, but I know many women do. Well, frankly, I believe guys just want to see and are attracted to a great ***, but of course that doesn't mean you have to wear one to please someone else, unless that is your goal. The best underwear in my opinion is those cuts that show just a bit of the bottom part of your cheeks. Not only are they comfortable, but they're just sexy enough to be a bit of a tease to your man with.


this


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm not a guy but I think thongs makes the *** look ugly and long. I prefer hipsters/french knickers/"boy shorts".


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Didn't you know? We guys have a secret agenda to make sure that you ladies wear uncomfortable clothes. That keeps you pre-occupied while we enact policies to make 30% more money working the same job.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

JohnWalnut said:


> I thought girls wore thongs to avoid panty lines, not to look to hot for the opposite sex.


That's what I thought, too.

I'm not male, but I wouldn't expect thongs to be considered particularly attractive.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

probably offline said:


> I'm not a guy but I think thongs makes the *** look ugly and long. I prefer hipsters/french knickers/"boy shorts".


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I find boyshorts more uncomfortable than thongs actually, but I don't like thongs either. I like hipster ones the best. Just wear what you like, if a guy has a problem tell him he's too immature to be seeing you in underwear.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

The only way you can pull off a thong is if you have a great ***, otherwise it makes the *** look flat and shapeless and long. Alas, that's why I only have one, and that's for when I wear dresses that might be tight, and it's not uncomfortable in the least.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

I can't say I've ever bought undies because I thought my boyfriend would like them :b Maybe I'm just cruel.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Barette said:


> The only way you can pull off a thong is if you have a great ***, otherwise it makes the *** look flat and shapeless and long. Alas, that's why I only have one, and that's for when I wear dresses that might be tight, and it's not uncomfortable in the least.


I didn't know it was possible for thongs to be comfortable. What kind of fabric are they? mine feel like a constant wedgie


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

meeps said:


> I didn't know it was possible for thongs to be comfortable. What kind of fabric are they? mine feel like a constant wedgie


My ex told me that she though G-strings were more comfortable than thongs.

Is that not true for most chicks?


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Don't you guys ever think how disgusting feeling is to keep strings etc?


A g-string is only sexy because of what's hidden behind it, those items are what makes it sexy, if you was wearing a potato sack, the sack would be sexy. Girls are the ones wearing the uncomfortable clothing, we don't require you to wear them, us level-headed guys don't mind what you're wearing... or not wearing.



Unknown88 said:


> I wear a string between my buttcheeks at all times, even in the shower. It feels good man.


Oh man, it sure does.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

meeps said:


> I didn't know it was possible for thongs to be comfortable. What kind of fabric are they? mine feel like a constant wedgie


Mine are cotton from VS. It was awkward when I first wore them, but after a little while it didn't feel like I was wearing anything.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Because they only care how it looks. I'd have no purpose in wearing such underwear since I don't strip for people.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

related:










I like the bikini style.


----------



## evginmubutu (Sep 12, 2011)

i find it strange to choose your underwear in regards to what other people want, how often to other people see your underwear?

personally i don't wear underwear i find it pointless and constricting


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

evginmubutu said:


> i find it strange to choose your underwear in regards to what other people want, how often to other people see your underwear?


I would guess the group that should be most concerned with what others think are those guys who's jeans are so baggy they hang around the knees.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Milco said:


> I would guess the group that should be most concerned with what others think are those guys who's jeans are so baggy they hang around the knees.


I'm currently an offender of this serious law after my half-assed 40ish pound weight loss a few months back. My jeans fall down every 10 steps I take. Made getting around the airport a few weeks ago impossible. I had to head to the bathroom and change into shorts and be one of "those" way too casually dressed people you see at the airport. I need new clothes. :teeth


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

You have to make your *** look fantastic so we can drag you to our man cave and procreate.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Barette said:


> *The only way you can pull off a thong *is if you have a great ***, otherwise it makes the *** look flat and shapeless and long. Alas, that's why I only have one, and that's for when I wear dresses that might be tight, and it's not uncomfortable in the least.


With my teeth.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Toppington said:


> I'm currently an offender of this serious law after my half-assed 40ish pound weight loss a few months back. My jeans fall down every 10 steps I take. Made getting around the airport a few weeks ago impossible. I had to head to the bathroom and change into shorts and be one of "those" way too casually dressed people you see at the airport. I need new clothes. :teeth


Lol! :lol
You are hereby pardoned  (and good for you! )
But I don't understand how wearing so low-hanging jeans, that the entire bum of people's boxers are showing, got to be fashion.
It has made for some quite awkward bus rides :um


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Boyshorts look better than a thong, unless you're young and fit. I've never understood the whole "you can see my underwear lines" as some sort of fashion faux pas. I have seen professional women at work in dresses that have been see-through in sunlight wearing their thongs.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I think guys have a similer issue. Most men my age seem to like to wear boxers for some reason. 

I hate boxers, my there is no support for my baggage. I mean for women, it would be like wearing no bra I guess. Anyways, I wear briefs, and it seems like society dosen't like briefs. I could honestly care less about the underwear that people wear.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

What is it with all of these sexist threads from you recently? Good lord!

Anyway, women wear it to feel sexy. Men like it when women look sexy.

That is all. I'm sure I am not the only guy who would like to see a girl wearing no underpants.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

falling down said:


> With my teeth.




Boyshorts look pretty hot.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

arnie said:


> Boyshorts look pretty hot.


^Yes!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Canucklehead said:


> My ex told me that she though G-strings were more comfortable than thongs.
> 
> Is that not true for most chicks?


No I don't think so. I think those and thongs are the most uncomfortable underwear.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Wedgies are bad enough when they happen, I can only imagine how uncomfortable a thong or g-string would be riding up your crack all the time.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

If the elites had their way the top 25% of attractive women in all the world would be walking around wearing nothing let alone dat thong. That's why 5% of them are already on the internet scantily clad or nude.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

komorikun said:


> related:
> 
> I like the bikini style.


I like the bikini style best too. I think it looks the most flattering on my body. I wear thongs only when I know I'll be having sex. I'm intrigued by the tanga and have been looking for a pair in my size without luck.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

komorikun said:


> related:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I confused the hipster with the boy-shorts. No idea there were these many types of undies... I'd say hipsters are the most comfortable, but anything from the second line would do for me.


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

My ex wanted me to wear certain boxer shorts that she approved of or briefs. So, women are doing it too. I never really cared much about her underwear though.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I mean if you don't like it don't wear it. Tons of guys don't think negatively of committing to that choice. I mean some girls may like men to dress a certain way but one thing is for sure...I don't care what my woman wants..I ain't wearing no speedo.



kj87 said:


> Wow way to generalize
> 
> Personally a woman could wear boxers for all I care
> It's sexy


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

komorikun said:


> related:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, this helps a lot.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't care what she wears. If its not comfortable then don't wear anything.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> I confused the hipster with the boy-shorts. No idea there were these many types of undies... I'd say hipsters are the most comfortable, but anything from the second line would do for me.


I like the third line personally. I like this chart, pictures are so much more descriptive than words.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I vote for going commando.


----------



## J ROD3260 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm a guy and i think thongs are very attractive but honestly it seems just so uncomfortable, good thing i don't have to wear one!!!


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm not into thongs.. i dunno maybe I'm weird.

I likes panties *nod nod*


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Mercurochrome said:


> You have to make your *** look fantastic so we can drag you to our man cave and procreate.


You gotcha wrong hole for proceating


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

For make it clear, no I don't wear strings but guys I meet always want me or other girls to wear them. And I wanted to know why.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Since I'm completely ignorant of women's underwear, I looked up pictures of g-strings on women. That does not look comfortable or remotely sexy at all.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't beleive girls are so weak minded that they would where uncomfortable underwear just because we wanted them to


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I wish it was more acceptable for guys to wear thongs. I love them. They make me feel sexy.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

JGreenwood said:


> I wish it was more acceptable for guys to wear thongs. I love them. They make me feel sexy.


Why it is not acceptable?


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Cause it is seen as unmasculine. I think a lot of girls would be turned off of they pulled down a dudes pants and he was wearing a thong.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Thongs are the sexiest panties a woman wears. Far better than these annoying boycut panties that have replaced the popularity of thongs.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Wearing a thong is like having a day long-wedgie. I hate em.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Thongs are hot, but I prefer the stringy ones versus the ones that have a thick lace part at the top. HOT.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Why do thongs stick out of pants more than other underwear? I've seen so many thongs by accident...it's nasty.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I like cheekies


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't have the *** to pull them off, but I like them. I only have one, but it's comfy, I forget I'm wearing it when I do. I'm too lazy to do my laundry so right now I've been going commando, and it's the comfiest option above all.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I own mostly thongs, they don't bother me at all. Lately it's been the cheekies or boy shorts. I couldn't ever go commando.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

If any females want to share pictures so we can more thoroughly evaluate the effectiveness of the thong from a scientific standpoint, feel free! Here at SAS, we encourage overcoming your fears through freedom of expression.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

^ nice.

I have a good balance of all different kinds of panties (no granny panties though lol). I find thongs comfortable, but on some days i'm just not in the mood to wear them.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Really? Is it that big a deal? I love thongs. They arent uncomfortable at all. I hate baggy underwear.. it just makes me feel gross and very unsexy. lol


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

They actually tend to ride up less than other types. Also, it means you don't have unsightly underwear lines if you're wearing very fitted garments.


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

I wear thongs because I want to. My partner doesn't "brainwash" me into wearing things I don't want to wear and vice versa. 

I don't know what type of guys you've been meeting, but not all of them are ***holes.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

soupbasket said:


> I wear thongs because I want to. My partner doesn't "brainwash" me into wearing things I don't want to wear and vice versa.
> 
> I don't know what type of guys you've been meeting, but not all of them are ***holes.


I want to know why those *******s think like they do, that is a purpose of my threads. To learn.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I haaaaate thongs/g-strings, never worn them and I never will... even if my boyfriend wants me to do, but we don't all have to do what other people want us to *shakes head* so nope, not for me, under any circumstances.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> I want to know why those *******s think like they do, that is a purpose of my threads. To learn.


I think the point is that no one here has experienced some guy demanding them to wear a certain type of underwear. You must date some real weirdos. And why would these weirdos care to get turned on by what you wear under your pants when you won't have sex anyway? Though in that case wearing a thong is the least you could do ;p


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

You make some strange threads.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

OP; this is a really flaky thread. I don't want women to wear uncomfortable underpants any more than I want them to wear uncomfortable shoes (but they seem to love them anyway).


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Don't you guys ever think how disgusting feeling is to keep strings etc?


Some guys do, some guys don't, it depends on the person. Personally, if I was with someone I would not dictate what underwear they had to wear on a daily basis. I had an ex do that to me. I hated it. Frankly, I cannot see why they should care.


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

My ex, well, she was a bit of a control freak as you can see from my previous post.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

I've never worn a g string can you show me what you are talking about ?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Not all guys like thongs.
And I don't see how thongs are uncomfortable...


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't understand why women would voluntarily wear a string up their crack as normal everyday wear, how is that even comfortable. Bring on the Bridget Jones pants! They at least look comfy


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I prefer women in the old style panties. The kind that covers both cheeks. I despise thongs, lace and see thru.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Its up to the women on what kind of underwear they want to wear. As long as I can take it off fairly quick and easy its all good.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

komorikun said:


> related:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ones to the left of the thongs are the se,jest... At least to me.... Then boyshorts come in second


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Alienated said:


> I've never worn a g string can you show me what you are talking about ?





mezzoforte said:


> Not all guys like thongs.
> And I don't see how thongs are uncomfortable...


If they can be plucked like a guitar string, how in the world would one expect it to be comfortable.....the width of weed whacker wire? dental floss?

:doh


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

what is the point of wearing underwear if it doesn't cover your butt?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

komorikun said:


> what is the point of wearing underwear if it doesn't cover your butt?


It's about the removal of said underwear


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Canucklehead said:


> It's about the removal of said underwear


so women wearing thongs are all planning on getting laid that day? Or rather within a couple hours?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


> what is the point of wearing underwear if it doesn't cover your butt?


It is ok to show butt but it is not ok to show vagina. It is just for hide vagina. Also I think some people enjoy of show their butts.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> what is the point of wearing underwear if it doesn't cover your butt?


It's so you don't get VPL (Visible Panty Line).


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Then may as well go commando. I mean thongs won't help prevent the butt smell from being transferred to your clothes.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

The way I see it is that people should wear what they feel is comfortable on them and if someone else doesn't like it than too bad. I have much better things to do than care about what someone is wearing.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't want them to wear anything


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

komorikun said:


> related:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tangas are my favorite.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

^ I hate wearing boyshorts.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Because tight pants make the butt look nice.

"My anaconda don't want none if you ain't got buns hun."


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

komorikun said:


> Then may as well go commando. I mean thongs won't help prevent the butt smell from being transferred to your clothes.


Yeah. This is why I don't see the point in wearing a thong. It's almost like wearing nothing.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Because thongs are the sexiest panties a girl can wear.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Panties on the street. Thongs and g-strings on the beach.


----------



## Tink76 (May 10, 2013)

kj87 said:


> Guy sounds like a Chode.


:rofl


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't care what you wear down there as long as it aint granny panties.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't care what she wears.


----------

